# amk



## Cripocalypse

Here's the text:
AMK yeni goruyom daha kaplan in kanıt istediğini

Amk zaten almanyada  ysaiyon sen karışma amk FETO yaptı işte daha ne kanıtı istiyon

AMK daha turkce konuşmaktan uyanıyon bunla nasıl ilgileniyor hayret bisey

Please, if you're able to tell if that AMK means something like "fuck you" or "fuck your mom", please tell me.


----------



## Fulyag

Amk means kind of fuck you. Maybe you now amına koyayım. Amk is short type. Example:lol
İ just saw that "tiger" wants prove
U live in germany anyway. Feto did this what prove you want.
İ didnt get last part sorry


----------



## Cripocalypse

Fulyag said:


> Amk means kind of fuck you. Maybe you now amına koyayım. Amk is short type. Example:lol
> İ just saw that "tiger" wants prove
> U live in germany anyway. Feto did this what prove you want.
> İ didnt get last part sorry


Thank you, that was enough, I just needed to know what that AMK meant, people told me it's something like "fuck you", but I also saw somewhere that there's like a sports thingy (news or something, idk) in Turkey that's named AMK.
Thank you again.


----------



## WildWest

Yes, we have a sports magazine here named AMK, and it's just a funny implication.


----------



## Muttaki

Though the magazine's name allegedly is the abbreviation of three words: "Açık, Mert, Korkusuz".


----------



## ahocan

amk may seem to mean 'fuck you' but actually it does not. by saying amk you dont want to say fuck you. it is used as a conjunction in Turkish


----------



## bouquinistesofunderworld

Just the kind od chit-chat one might need(!) to learn Turkish!


----------



## ahocan

serzt said:


> Just the kind od chit-chat one might need(!) to learn Turkish!


so, you need to learn Turkish...


----------



## themadprogramer

If you're interested in the literal meaning:
"(Subject) ought to put (stick) it into (Object) ['s privates])"

aq (the exact same spelling as ak in azerbaijani) is sometimes also used due to how q exists phonologically in Turkish but doesn't appear in the alphabet.

I really dont like this word but I feel that if you know the meaning you'd avoid using it and I'd have done a good deed to society :3


----------



## uress

You can find the contained words here: amk


----------

